# Angeln in Holland



## Sommer (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

Bin vor kurzem nach Aachen gezogen und würde gern in Holland mal Wurmbaden gehen. vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand helfen zwecks Papiere und wo man sie bekommt.Auch hab ich noch keine Ahnung wo man hier Angeln könnte, kenn bis jetzt nur die Maas! Habe gehört rund um Kerkrade soll's ein paar Seen geben,
Bin um jeden Tip dankbar!


----------



## Klaus-a. (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo,willkommen hier an Board.
Schau mal hier .........http://www.anglerpraxis.doks-pages.com/archiv/september03_niederlande.htm
Und hier...http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=28309&highlight=mole+ijmulden
und hier...http://www.fishingtime.de/modules.p...ns&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=65&page=1
und hier...http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=30672&highlight=holland+angeln
und hier....http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=12686&highlight=holland+angeln
Müßte erst einmal reichen.


----------



## samson (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

@Sommer

guckst du hier

http://www.sportvisakte.nl/deutsch/index_deutsch.html  :b 

MFG
Samson #a


----------



## Sommer (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

@samson & Klaus

Vielen Dank euch beiden, habt mir auf jedenfall weitergeholfen

sommerliche Grüße


----------



## Wedaufischer (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Moin moin Sommer #h

Willkommen an Board. Wenn dir all diese Links nicht schon weitergeholfen haben, dann schau einfach hier rein. Da gibt es alles was da Herz begehrt.  :m


----------



## ralle (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo Sommer 

Herzlich Willkommen !!


----------



## knollwinst (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo Sommer,
ich wohne in Maastricht, also gar nicht mal so weit weg.... Hab seit langer Zeit das Angeln mal wieder mehr in Angriff genommen und erkunde derzeit die Maas und deren Nebenseen, Fänge sind bislang noch eher mässig aber das kommt noch;-) jedenfalls hatte ich schon ein paar zander, einfach im Hauptarm gar nicht so weit weg von der Innenstadt, gefangen, Aale bislang Fehlanzeige, und Karpfenangler sitzen viele and den Maasplassen Richtung Eijsden (Habe auch schon einige recht grosse gefangene Karpfen gesehen). Hängt natürlich davon ab was Du fangen willst, aber hier lásst sich schon was bewegen!
Bis dann, knollwin


----------



## Sommer (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo knollwinst

Bin auch so ein wiedereinsteiger oder bessergesagt angehender wiedereinsteiger.
Da ich gerne im Fluß Angel interessiert mich die Maas besonders,hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend an!
Wenn Du mal auf Deiner erkundung schöne ruhigere Stellen findest (außerhalb von Städten und Ortschaften) wo man auch Fische fängt, dann laß es mich doch wissen.
Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Qualität der Fische aus? Oder gilt an der Maas auch C&R?

Schönen Sommertag noch!


----------



## knollwinst (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo Sommer!

Also in der unmittelbaren Umgebung gibt es halt schon einige Maasseen, die wohl auch recht gut gehen und ruhig sind, in der Region selber kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus, aber es gibt noch einen Ort der Echt heisst und wo wohl sehr viele und grosse Seen sind. 
Ansonsten sind die einheimischen Angler schon ziemliche Catch und Releaser, vor allem was Weissfisch anbelangt, ich glaube bei Zander und Aal sind die auch keine kostverächter und wenn Du mit Qualität der Fische deren Gesundheit meinst, habe ich auch noch keine negativen Punkte gehört!
Gruss,
knollwin


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo Sommer

Ich bin dort in Kerkrade im Verein(bin auch wieder einsteiger und auch erst seit 2 Monaten wieder aktiv und seit 1 Monat im Verein) wenn du dazu noch fragen hast beatworte ich die gerne. An die Maas wollte ich jetzt auch demnächst mal hin, kenn mich da allerdings auch nicht aus bis auf die infos die ich hier im Board bekommen habe. Aber irgendwann muß man ja mal anfangen und  ausprobieren. 
Also wenn du noch infos über Papier oder Kerkrade brauchst, bitte melden.
Viehleicht kann man ja auch mal zusammen gehen, was sind denn deine Zielfische????

Also meld dich


----------



## knollwinst (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Siff-Cop,
wie ist denn das Vereinsleben in Kerkrade, kannst Du empfehlen einem Verein beizutreeten? Haben die ein Vereinsgewässer oder lediglich die heimischen Gewässer? 
Wenn Ihr mal zusammengeht, sagt doch mal bescheid, würde mich vielleicht auh ganz gern anschliessen!
Gruss Knollwin


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hey Knollwinst
Tja was soll ich sagen. Bin ja  auch noch nicht lange im Verein und bis jetzt haben die auch nichts von sich hören lassen und ich auch nicht.
Also das war so: ich wollte mit ein paar freunden mal an der Maas Angeln und wir wollten uns die entsprechenden Dokumente holen in einem Angelladen in Kerkrade(Jan Bergsman) da wurde uns dann gesagt das es günstiger ist wenn wir in denn Verein kommen würden, was auch stimmt so weit ich weiß. Also sind wir beigetreten. 
Aber eigentlich habe ich auch keine Lust auf Vereinsleben bin schon in zuvielen Vereinen. Werde bestimmt mal irgendwann zu einer Sitzung oder sowas gehen aber sonst hab ich da zur Zeit keine Lust und Zeit.
Ich kann es insofern empfehlen  das es günstiger ist für alle Dokumente. Desweiteren gehe ich auch ganz gerne Dort an denn Vereinsgewässern fischen da es nicht soweit von mir weg ist und wenn man im Verrein ist braucht man halt nicht immer ne Tageskarte und kann dann auch mal nur für 2 -3 Stunden gehen. 
Zu denn Vereinsgewässern ist zu sagen das ich auch noch nicht viel gefangen habe sie aber recht schön gelegen sind. Es gibt einnen Burggraben einen kleinen Teich und einen etwas größeren und dann noch nen Stausee.  Man muß die Gewässer ja auch erst mal kennen lernen.
Bis jetzt waren es eine Schleie 41cm (Burggraben), ein mini Wels 20cm(Stausee) und ein Aal 68cm(größerer Teich).  

Können ja echt mal zusammen an der Maas Angelen gehen, wenn wir einen gemeinsamen Termin finden. 

Ach, soweit ich weiß mußt du, um eine Maas Seen Erlaubnis zu bekommen in einem Niederländischen Angelverein sein.


----------



## dosenoeffna (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallöchen auch!

Wie ich Sommer schon mitgeteilt habe bin auch ich aus dem Kreis Aachen und gehe fast ausschließlich in Holland fischen.
Ich bin im Verein in Kerkrade/Rolduc.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden da sehr viele nationale und internationale Wettkämpfe von diesem Verein ausgetragen werden.
Wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert kann er sich einfach mal auf http://members.home.nl/jan-weijers/
umschauen für weiter Infos.

Petri Heil
dosenoeffna
#a


----------



## knollwinst (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

@ Siff Cop,

alles klar, dann sag doch mal bescheid, wenn Du Zeit hast! Bezüglich der Lizenz für die Maasseen; die kann man zumindest hier in Maastricht kaufen und braucht nicht Mitglied eines Vereins zu sein!


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hey knollwinst



Also wenn dann kann ich nur am Wochenende sonst lohnt sich’s nicht. Oder ich muß mal früh Feierabend machen. Also dieses Wochenende funst nicht da ich heute nach Rostock zu einem Punkfestival (Force Attacke) fahre, bin zwar kein Punk aber ein Kollege hat mich dazu überredet soll geile Stimmung sein und nur verrückte Leude. Naja und wenn’s Rockt, hör ich auch sehr gerne Punk. Den Bildern im Netzt nach zu urteilen bekommt man bestimmt viel zu lachen.

Aber wieder zum Angeln, wie währe  es mit nächste Woche Samstag (07.08.04). Aber fest kann ich das erst mitte nächste Woche machen. Können uns ja dann irgendwo in Maastricht treffen und Fischen gehen. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## knollwinst (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Nächstes WE ist leider schlecht bei mir und das darauf auch... Dieses WE wäre schon optimal gewesen, aber ein Festival ist ja auch nicht schlecht!

Ansonsten halt in der Woche. Ich kann meine Arbeitszeit recht flexibel gestalten und abhauen, wann ich will... Und wenn man von fünf oder so bis um elf am Wasser sitzt, ist doch auch ok!


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Alles klar!!!

Dann las und das nächste Woche mal machen. Ich schau dann mal das ich so  um 17:00 in Maastricht bin. Alo ich könnte nächste Woche wahrscheinlich Donnerstag, können wir ja dann noch mal mailen oder hier übers Forum benachrichtigen. Weiß nähmlich nicht wie ich mich nach dem Festival so fühle ansonsten danach die Woche. Wo sollen wir uns treffen?? Ich kenne mich ein wenig in Maastricht aus, aber wirklich nur ein wenig.  Ich weiß wo die Hausboote liegen!! Hähä


----------



## knollwinst (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Wir können ja mal den Donnerstag ins Auge fassen! Werde dann mal nen guten Treffpunkt überlegen, der gut zu finden ist und von wo man auch gut ans Wasser kommt. Könne n wir ja nächste Woche überlegen... Viel Spass dann beim Rocken!


----------



## Sommer (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hey Siff-Cop

werde heute versuchen die "vergunning" in Kerkrade zu Organisieren, hoffe die haben heut offen!
Weißt Du denn nen guten Angelladen hier in Aachen? hab nämlich mein ganzes Angelgeschirr noch bei meinem alten zuhause (Bayern) müßte mir hier ne' Grundausstattung zulegen denn schnell mal hohlen ist mir irgendwie ein zu großer act!

gruß Sommer


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo Sommer


Also die vergunnig würde ich hier holen Jan Bergsmann. Hat auch eine sehr große Auswahl, frag einfach mal im Laden nach denn Angelpapieren der kann die eigentlich alles ganz genau sagen.

Es gibt in Aachen leider nur noch einen Angelladen und der ist in Würseln: Leos Angelmarkt.
Aber der ist ganz gut und hat alles was man braucht.

Haben beide auch oft Angebote


----------



## Sommer (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Ok. Danke schön.
Dann werd ich mich mal auf den Weg machen!
Und Dir viel spaß auf dem Festival!
Ich find ja so Festival's auch immer ziemlich geil, bist Du denn öfter's unterwegs?


----------



## Siff-Cop (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hey Sommer
In letzter zeit war ich nicht mehr.
War 98 und 99 in Eindhoven auf dem Dynamo Festival, das war bis jetzt das geilste. Dann  2000 oder so auf Rock am Ring und dann ncho ein paar kleiner 
open Air's. Hatte die letzten 4 Jahre nicht mehr viel Zeit die ich jetzt aber wieder habe und da muß ich noch einiges nachholen wenn ich nur mehr Urlaubstage hätte. So'n schit. Freu mich aber nochmal hin zufahren vorallem ist das in Rostock nicht so teuer.  Blöd ist nur das ich da von den Bands fast keine kenne sind halt nur voll die Punkbands (z.B Flasche Bier in 'ner Plastiktüte usw) und dann noch einige Ska Bands  kenne von den Bands nur die Lokalmatadore und die Kassierer. 
Wird schon Rocken das Teil. Und ne geile große Ska Band ist ja schon ganz chillig.

Also bis densen


----------



## Mac Gill (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Wenn man beim Leo die Vergunning holt, hat man nicht die Erlaubnis für die Seen rund um die Burg in Kerkrade dabei! Beim Jan Bergsma bekommt man die sofort mit dazu!

Nur um auch mal meinen Senf dazuzugeben.

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## dosenoeffna (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Stimmt wohl ^^^^^
Die Papiere aus Rolduc bekommt man Sonntags morgens ab 10 Uhr im Vereinsheim direkt am Wasser.


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

@Knollwinst
#6 
So habs überlebt, das Festival. Man war das verrückt sowas habe ich zuvor  noch nicht erlebt. Nur verrückte Punks, Haevy's, Skins Pöbel und Gesocks.  :v #q #2 

So wie siehts aus am Donnerstag? oder sollen wir das besser über PN laufen lassen?

Ach und welchen Fisch wollen wir überhaupt fangen? Was brauche ich an Ausrüstung?#c 

Also meld dich 
schönen gruß


----------



## knollwinst (3. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Siff-Cop, 

also ich steh' schon mehr auf Raubfisch und würde gerne endlich mal den ersten Maas Aal fangen, weiss allerdings nur nicht wo, wir haben schon so viele Stellen ausprobiert!... Powermike kommt übrigens auch mit, auch wenn dann alles ein wenig langsamer geht! Kann man hier irgendwie ne Gruppe aufmachen, um das intern zu besprechen, habe keine Ahnung, wie das funktioniert! Muessen uns dann auch noch mal absprechen, wann und wo!
Bis dann Knollwin


----------



## Siff-Cop (3. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Alles klar Raubfisch.

Bring mein Equipment mal mit muß ja so oder so mit dem Auto kommen.
Ok dann überleg mal wo und wann wir uns treffen können. Ich denke das ich es auch bis 17:00 nach Maastricht schaffe, kann so um 16:00 Feierabend machen und dann direkt von der Arbeit aus kommen.
Können ja am Donnerstag nochmal die genau Zeit absprechen und nen Treffpunkt. Werde dir auch mal meine Handy Nummer zu schicken auf PN(Persönliche Nachricht) falls ich den weg nicht finde.


----------



## knollwinst (4. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Alles klar!

überlege dann auch schon mal mit dem KraftMike wo wir hingehen können! War gestern abend schon mal antesten, habe aber nicht man einen KöFi gefangen... Wir hatten auch mal eine Stelle relativ nah an der Innenstadt gesehen, die ganz vielversprechen aussieht, muessen nur noch Parkplätze finden!
Von wo wirst Du denn kommen, über Land oder AB?


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hallo

Is egal  ob Land oder AB, was besser für die Anfahrt paßt. 
Wie iis dat denn wenn ihr auf die Raubfische ( ich denke Zander,Hecht, Barsch) Angelt, Spinnen mit Wobbler ect. oder mit Naturköder??? 
Brauche ich etwas unbedingt?

Is es bei Euch heute auch so Schwul???
Also hier in Aachen geht man ein.


----------



## knollwinst (4. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hier geht man auch voll kaputt...

Wie Du willst! Versuchen es meist mit Naturködern, Hole mir morgen auf jeden Fall ein Paar Tauwürmer, da ich endlich mal nen Aal rausholen will, ansonsten halt meistens Köderfische!


----------



## powermike1977 (4. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

moinsen!
na dann ueberleg ma mit dem kraftmikensen! gestern nix geholt oda was? egal!
ich glaube es waere fast einfacher wenn the dirk ueber land kommt. dauert gleube ich nicht wirklich laenger, und kommt quasi direkt an der kennedy bruecke aus...
ich ruf gleich ma an,
mike


----------



## knollwinst (4. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Ey Maik, 
Habe gehen, beim Governementsgebouw ist doch ne Schranke! Oder sollen wir noch mal dahin, wo wir ganz am Anfang mal Abends waren? Oder von den Pietersplassen weiter durch?
@ Siff-Cop: Wahrscheinlich ist der Weg über Land das beste, dann kommst Du schon direkt in der Ecke raus, wo wir dann hingehen!


----------



## Siff-Cop (4. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Ok über Lanstraße, ist auch schöner die Strecke und von der Länge fast gleich.


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Guten morgen Maastricher

also habs echt geschaft und habe früh angefangen zu Arbeiten und werde, wenn nicht so'n Herr Doktor drauf besteht, früh aufhören können. Da ist Gleitzeit doch echt was feines.
Also wo wollen wir uns jetzt treffen?


----------



## knollwinst (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Moinsen! Ja sauber Mike und ich sind so ab drei am start und suchen schon mal einen Platz! geben Dir dann am besten durch, wo wir sind! Kannst aber auf jeden Fall Richtung Centrum Oost von der brücke Runter und dich links halten! Ich muss jetzt noch kurz aus dem Sauerland los, darum regelst du die nummern usw. am besten mit mike!


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Nummer habe ich Power mike schon gegeben, habt ihr viehleicht auch ne mobile Nummer?

Anfahrt und Treffpunkt hab ich auch mit Mike abgesprochen.
Ich denkle ich schaffe es um 16:00 Uhr hier in Aachen loszufahren ich denke ich brauch dann so ne halbe bis 3/4 Stunden. 

Also bis dennsen


----------



## powermike1977 (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

yo!
nochwas, hast du vielleicht ne digicam? nicht das wir mobydick da rausholen...und nachher glauben wir es uns selber nicht mehr! 
hier muessen ja imer die bilder sprechen, und wenn wir nix fangen, dann fotografieren wir halt n 2mx2m grillrost und 7 kaesten bier 
bis gleich,
j. klinsmann


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Jep digicam hab ich!!!!!!!!!!

Werd ich mitbringen.  Brauche ja auch immer beweise wenn ich Angeln gehe,
damit meine Freundin nicht denk ich würde fremdangeln.

Bin mal gespannt ob wir ein paar Pothaie raus holen. 

Die Nummer die ich jetzt von dir habe ist das ne NL Mobilenummer?

Gibts eigentlich noch die 2 Hausboote in Mtricht?


----------



## ralle (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Da bahnt sich ja ein kleiner AB-Boardie-Hollandtreffbericht an !!! Sogar mit Bildern 

Viel Spaß !!


----------



## powermike1977 (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

aha! jetzt kommt die wahrheit ans licht...die hausboote!!!
 klar gibts die noch!!! aber sind nicht in der besten ecke von tricht! da gibts bessere angelstellen  . gutes alibi mit der digicam! 
die nummer ist ne nl mobile, dat klopt!
@ralle: wir fangen hier erstma klein an...aber wenn alles gutgeht, dann machen wir hier demnaechst ma die westflanke der boardtreffen auf


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Wie lautet eigentlich unser Codewort? Ich mein wie erkenne ich Euch habt ihr ne rote Rose in der Hand oder wie soll das gehen? haha

Also ich werde mit nem schwarzen Peugeot 206 aufkreuzen.

Und ihr seid jetzt gleich schon am Wasser und ich treff mich dann mit einem an der Tanke , richtig???

PS: An/In denn Hausbooten hab ich auch noch nie geangelt war immer zu nebelig.


----------



## powermike1977 (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

lol,
mach dir keine sorgen...wir finden dich!!!

ne, aber wir sind in nem golf kombi unterwegs...in den farben schwarz rot gold..., mit wehementen brandspuren (evtl. sogar noch brennend ). 

wenn der knollokowsky sich weiterhin so verfaehrt, dann kommen wir beide direkt zur tanke .

auf jeden fall bis gleich! das schaffemascho!


----------



## marca (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Schön Jungs!!
Macht mal eine richtige Westfront auf!
Bei Gelegenheit bin ich dann auch mal dabei.
Einige Erfahrungen mit der Maas und dem Julianakanal habe ich ja auch.
Also, gebt Euch mal richtig Gas,raucht nicht zu viel Zeugs vom Boot und macht ein paar schöne Pics!
Freu mich auf euren Bericht.

Grüße
marca


----------



## Siff-Cop (5. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Alles klar Marca!

machen wir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!## 

nicht zuviel!!!!!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (6. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

moin,
ich finde, dass man den gestrigen abend auf jeden fall wiederholen muss!!! der bericht mit fotos wird noch kommen...und eins vorweg, wir haben mal ein paar aale gefangen! (freu mich wie kind ueber keks mit butter!). 

fuers naechste mal wissen wir, dass die zeit von 17:30-20:30 auf hausbooten besser verbracht ist als anderswo... . 
sauberst!!!
mike


----------



## marca (9. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Mensch Jungs!
Spannt mich doch nicht so auf die Folter.
Bericht her!!!
Das mit der Uhrzeit stimmt so auch nicht.
Habe lezte Woche noch zwei wirklich gute Barsche und einen netten Zander aus dem Juliana geholt.
Und zwar zwischen 17 und 18:00 Uhr.

MfG
marca


----------



## Sommer (23. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

Hi Leute

bitte helft mir,wo  und wie geht man denn in Südholland auf Barsch und Zander?
War jetzt schon ein paarmal an der Maas und deren Plassen, aber bei soviel Wasser weiß man ja nicht wo man anfangen soll. hab mehr Zeit beim rumsuchen verbracht als am Wasser! Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für Tipps.

gruß Sommer


----------



## Pitchy (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

also auf zander gehe ich am liebsten in den etwas schneller fliessenden hauptarmen der maas, mit einer grundmontage und kleinen rotfedern als KöFi bist du immer auf der sicheren seite! achtung: die zander sind nachtjäger, also beste fangzeit in den späten abendstunden nach meiner erfahrung.
barsche kommen überall vor, vor allen an felsigen uferregionen, mit wurm und pose hat der mo jones letztens einen schönen grossen barsch rausgeholt.

von einem fachmann ist die methode für barsch bekannt, in der er mit zwei posen-monatgen fischt, die eine bietet er mit wurm auf grund an, daneben bietet er einen kleinen barsch (vorher mit stipprute und made gefischt) mittig als KöFi an, denn seiner erfahrung hat gezeitg das beim Anfüttern die kleinen Barsche in Schwärmen sich auf`S Futter stürtzen, die grossen Barsche halten sich eher bedeckt...warum?? Ganz im Gegenteil sie sind hungrig!! aber haben es eher auf Ihre kleinen Familiengenossen abgesehen!!

viel erfolg!!


----------



## the doctor (25. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Holland*

@Pitchy
Ganz informativ der Blinker:m


----------

